# placement of balloon occlusion catheter



## vjst222 (May 4, 2017)

I need help coding the urology portion of this.

 Patient is getting a nephrostomy tube/percutaneous nephrolithotmy done by the interventional radiologist

 My dr is doing the following

 Cystoscopy with removal of right ureteral stent , and placement of a right balloon occlusion catheter. How would you code for the urologist placing a right balloon occlusion catheter? All I can find are indwelling stent insertion , not indwelling occlusion catheters. 

 Thank you in advance


----------



## Machelle Freeman (May 4, 2017)

How about 52005?

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------

